# select wireless network at boot time



## b7j0c (May 24, 2011)

I routinely connect to different networks at work, home etc. Currently I'm managing these via wpa_supplicant. I'm on FreeBSD 9 (CURRENT). I'm wondering if there is a way to use some sort of interactive menu to select what network I want to try to connect to during boot. In Arch Linux, the netcfg-menu tool solves this.

Is there any similar tool for FreeBSD? 

Thanks!
brad


----------



## SirDice (May 25, 2011)

b7j0c said:
			
		

> Is there any similar tool for FreeBSD?


Nope, unfortunately not.


----------



## bbzz (May 26, 2011)

No, but the first available SSID will be tried from /etc/wpa_supplicant. So if you have different SSIDs listed, it sort of ends up doing what you want, at the boot time.


----------

